# Less than 2 weeks to go!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Got my opening day spot locked in...Can't wait!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Me too !!

Cannot wait for that first point.....and probably a miss due to excitement!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Camper is already in Neche.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Mines in Pembina.....


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

My opening day is this Sat!!! Oct 7th  Nice to be a spouse of a tribal member on Standing Rock! :beer: :beer:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I would check out the Ellendale area. Tons of birds!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Not as many as Pembina..... 8) :beer:


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I am staying in Grafton and hunting the Warsaw/Minto area


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

This year sucks, I have to work opening weekend.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Don't forget the youth hunt this weekend, take a kid out and have some fun and a good chance to tune up the dog.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

PSDC said:


> I would check out the Ellendale area. Tons of birds!


shh, the guys from eastern ND do not want NR in this area. Opps too late the secret is out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be going to Turtle Lake in two weeks for a 4 day hunt. Can't #%!*@ wait!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> I'll be going to Turtle Lake in two weeks for a 4 day hunt. Can't #%!*@ wait!


Yep the Turtle mountains are always a good opening weekend bet! :beer:


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey Ryan, I've been trying to keep that a secret. :beer:


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

If my Minto/Warsaw spot doesn't pan out, I'm going to Zip to Zap!


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

That would be a pretty long Zip To Zap from Minto man....
Can ya do it before work and get back before lunch..


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a buddy in Grand Forks that teaches helicopter flying to ROTC candidates. He will chopper me out to Zap, although the Pembina area is not too far away and that sounds intriguing.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> He will chopper me out to Zap


Just the thought of that makes me laugh. Then when you get there you could fastrope to the ground. Tactical pheasant hunting..... :lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

One week and and wake up  This season, like every season will be a blast. The Springer is 3 years old now, and this year will be the first year my daughter gets to walk along. Life is good.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

ONE WEEK FOR YOU, TOMORROW FOR ME!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:

Are any other reservations opening up a week early like Standing Rock???
(Members and spouse of members start 10/7)


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Jiffy, I was never too good at rappeling in the service. I was thinging of putting the dog in a rucksack and standing on the skids. We could hover over a bunch of pheasants and I could jump off the skids and get into immediate action. Kind of imagine like going into a hot LZ.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually rappelling and fast roping are two completely different insertion methods. Both extremely effective, nevertheless, completely different.

I'm going to have to "stand on the skids" to get into my honey holes up at Pembina. Talk about a hot LZ&#8230;.. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> ONE WEEK FOR YOU, TOMORROW FOR ME!!!!!


I'll be taking my son out tomorrow morning for a couple of hours. 
They are saying 80 degrees so I am sure we'll be done early..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be going to Turtle Lake in two weeks for a 4 day hunt. Can't #%!*@ wait!
> ...


Not the Turtle Mountains...Turtle Lake. Either I am mistaking the Turtle Mountains for being up on the Canadian/ND border or you don't know where Turtle Lake is. Which is it?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The pheasant are so thick up here,its going to be a great season.......... :wink:


----------

